# skunks in the news



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

well, my friend hannah in aberdeen has made national news with her little female Ichi..

first off the local papers took an interest... then the nationals did... i am told she is in all bar the times and the like at the moment.. so will go buy the sun and see in a sec!!!

then the BBC got in on it... so ichi has a slot on the lunchtime news, and again this evening!! if anyone can tape it for me??? i am out on runs later 

even the local radio has gotten involved now!

originally, the locals ran with this before the council got wind of it.. these were the original write ups i think

Pet skunk goes out for a walk - Evening Express

Hannah?s pet skunk turns heads - Press & Journal

Walks Whiff My Pet - The Daily Record

and from the bbc...

BBC NEWS | Scotland | North East/N Isles | Council kicks up pet skunk stink

and i can't think who the friend with 7 skunks might be... :whistling2::blush:

Nerys


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

av just read that in the sun and straight away thought the friend would be you lol


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Sadly this has kind of 'back-fired' on the poor girl


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Having spoken to Hannah this afternoon, the good news is that the Council have reached their decision and she can stay.

Good news really.


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Having spoken to Hannah this afternoon, the good news is that the Council have reached their decision and she can stay.
> 
> Good news really.


thats good, i posted about this in dwa as i could not see how the councl could not let her keep the cute we thing unless it was dwa. dont you just hate the councl,they make up all this rules about animals they have no clue about when in reality a dog can be more dangerus than any exotic animal. is your friend on this forrum.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Having spoken to Hannah this afternoon, the good news is that the Council have reached their decision and she can stay.
> 
> Good news really.


Excellent news.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Having spoken to Hannah this afternoon, the good news is that the Council have reached their decision and she can stay.
> 
> Good news really.


it is good news but... (there's always a but when i'm around)... the news report said that she either had to get rid or apply to the council to keep it and she got upset about what could happen to the little fella etc etc etc so why did she go to the local paper instead of applying to the council for permission to keep it?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

trust the bbc to turn it into cheese [meant the video editing.]
and to missquote what all the other articles managed to word identically

*Hannah said that she was often given funny looks when she was walking her pet, and that people sometimes thought Ichi was an odd-looking dog, cat or gerbil.*

haha how foolish...


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Meko said:


> it is good news but... (there's always a but when i'm around)... the news report said that she either had to get rid or apply to the council to keep it and she got upset about what could happen to the little fella etc etc etc so why did she go to the local paper instead of applying to the council for permission to keep it?


Actually that is not exactly what happened tbh.

She had applied to the council to keep it, the papers were actually a different issue had arisen through her being stopped during her walks.

R


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Cheers Rory.. it was the thing that stood out at me when i saw the link on the thread in the DWA section.


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Having spoken to Hannah this afternoon, the good news is that the Council have reached their decision and she can stay.
> 
> Good news really.


 
unfortunately, things are not that cut and dry, the council are now threatening to confiscate and destroy Ichi. Hannah is understandably very upset and has been to see citizens advice today.

they can't legal destroy Ichi, all they can do is evict Hannah from her property and I can confirm there is certainly no welfare concerns with the wee one. she is a healthy, happy little beast and is being very well taken care of.





www.eastcoastexotics.co.uk

www.eastcoastexotics.bebo.com


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oh that's terrible i hope it all gets sorted out somehow  poor Hannah & Ichi


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

scotshop said:


> unfortunately, things are not that cut and dry, the council are now threatening to confiscate and destroy Ichi. Hannah is understandably very upset and has been to see citizens advice today.
> 
> they can't legal destroy Ichi, all they can do is evict Hannah from her property and I can confirm there is certainly no welfare concerns with the wee one. she is a healthy, happy little beast and is being very well taken care of.
> 
> ...


 Have the council given any reason why she cannot keep it?


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

*ichi*

Thay have said she cant stay because shes a skunk even tho thay know shes de-scented and not a threat or problem to anything thay just want to pick on me cos i am a small young single woman who thay think thay can bully but i am happy to report ichis not going anywhere and if thay athink i am getting rid of her thay can think again cos it will be over my dead body i might lose my flat but theres pleanty of private let places xxx


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

good on you, I dont see why they are being such pricks anyway really


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

This is all over the net and everyone is agreeing that the skunk should stay: victory: The Council can be such dipsticks:censor: Ichi looks so cute:flrt:I dont know wot the problem is. Why cant they go get on with there proper jobs and stop bullying you and others like you :censor::censor:. Good luck


----------



## gibby (Oct 24, 2007)

i think we should all have a big protest outside there building, then have a march done union street:lol2:. make it a real sunny day so we can take are reps, could you imagine there faces with 1000s of reps outside there building :lol2:.



no surrender


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

gibby said:


> i think we should all have a big protest outside there building, then have a march done union street:lol2:. make it a real sunny day so we can take are reps, could you imagine there faces with 1000s of reps outside there building :lol2:.
> 
> 
> 
> no surrender



I think their faces would be pure horror..then again so would mine as i'd be stood there like christ i hope all these other reps are healthy & dont have mites etc etc ( I'm such a miserable worrier with strict quarantine  lol)

Still a nice image tho :razz:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

From one skunk keeper to another i wish you luck with your current situation and if there's anything i can help you with just let me know.

Dave and Chunk (the skunk)



ichis-mom said:


> Thay have said she cant stay because shes a skunk even tho thay know shes de-scented and not a threat or problem to anything thay just want to pick on me cos i am a small young single woman who thay think thay can bully but i am happy to report ichis not going anywhere and if thay athink i am getting rid of her thay can think again cos it will be over my dead body i might lose my flat but theres pleanty of private let places xxx


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Well it looks like its round 2 as i got a letter this morning that says i have until the 23rd of jan to have them rehomed before they start court action bring on round 2 ding


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you expect to win at court???!!!

You are not allowed to have her there so for the safety of Ichi, why not just look for some place else where you are allowed her?

It seems quite black and white, when you got to court they will say you should not have had her in the first place and you are breaking your tenancy agreement. So how can you win?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hannah

Sorry to read your having to go through this again, did they not say that you could keep her though, didn't you have to apply for permission which they granted? If they did dont you have it in writing, or letter of some sort, also if you know the name of the counciller etc who said it, and he will admit he said it then often a verbal contract is as good as a written one, under the right circumstances.

What did they say in the letter, that you have to get rid of just Ichi? or all your pets? Have you got any plans of what to do so far? What about rehoming Ichi, even if its just on a temperary basis until your sorted with somewhere better that doesnt have problems with you keeping skunks?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Is this related to them telling you in the middle of the year you could not keep Ichi where you live? Or did you get that issue sorted in the end?


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Hannah
> 
> Sorry to read your having to go through this again, did they not say that you could keep her though, didn't you have to apply for permission which they granted? If they did dont you have it in writing, or letter of some sort, also if you know the name of the counciller etc who said it, and he will admit he said it then often a verbal contract is as good as a written one, under the right circumstances.
> 
> What did they say in the letter, that you have to get rid of just Ichi? or all your pets? Have you got any plans of what to do so far? What about rehoming Ichi, even if its just on a temperary basis until your sorted with somewhere better that doesnt have problems with you keeping skunks?


they said i have got to get rid of them both and i have been working on an appeal to keep ichi but now there saying no anyway and im not giving ichi up for a day let alone anything else we have been through so much already im NOT giving up now can i win in court maybe not but im gonna give it a dam good try as for finding another place do you know how hard it is to find a house at resonable price these days and they only dropped the letter this morning so merry f****g christmas


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I'd start thinking about a safe haven for the skunk (and you) if they do evict you Hannah, you need to make sure you have all your bases covered.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> they said i have got to get rid of them both and i have been working on an appeal to keep ichi but now there saying no anyway and im not giving ichi up for a day let alone anything else we have been through so much already im NOT giving up now can i win in court maybe not but im gonna give it a dam good try as for finding another place do you know how hard it is to find a house at resonable price these days and they only dropped the letter this morning so merry f****g christmas


yeah shit timing.

I am an estate agent actually so I do know how hard it is and I know lettings are busy because people are not buying.

Maybe if you just apply for some other rentals it might be enough as you could show the court you are trying to move out. 

I'm sure that would work in your favour.


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> yeah shit timing.
> 
> I am an estate agent actually so I do know how hard it is and I know lettings are busy because people are not buying.
> 
> ...


no that wouldnt be good enough for them but the letter says they will look at court proceeding so it will take a few months after that for them to go through court anyway so gives me time if the worst happens


----------



## ashley (Sep 10, 2007)

Are they making you get rid of your cat aswell? I thought it would have just been Ichi as everyone I know in council houses, their tenancy says they are only allowed one pet?

Good luck getting something worked out!


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

ashley said:


> Are they making you get rid of your cat aswell? I thought it would have just been Ichi as everyone I know in council houses, their tenancy says they are only allowed one pet?
> 
> Good luck getting something worked out!


yes both have to go i think they dont really care about the cat tho they just dont want ichi here wonder how much c4 it would take to blow up the council offices :hmm::hmm::lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Just seen this, I really hope things work out for you. If not, I've got a caravan with a very comfy double bed in, and you and Ichi and everybody else can come and live with us in sunny Lincolnshire.

Get a rottweiler, I bet that would fine.

Ridiculous little laws and little people enforcing them frankly.

Best of luck with it all mate. x


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Fixx said:


> I'd start thinking about a safe haven for the skunk (and you) if they do evict you Hannah, you need to make sure you have all your bases covered.


there has never been any question of ichi not having somewhere to go should the need arise..

as the _majority_ of people are fully aware.


N


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The problem is you are not the usual council scum bag, they are the ones that are allowed to do as they please. We have lived in council for years but constantly had no viable complaints about us( the enviromental health man could never find a problem with us or the the way we kept our animals, in the end they moved us into a quiet corner 3 storey house that backed onto Parkland as we said we were being victimised where we have had no problems so we bought the house. The flats in this area allow no pets now but people still keep them. Bloody councils. I wish you and your much loved pets all the luck in the world you deserve it


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

after much consideration i have decided that as my health wont last another battle with the council and i would never be able to breed ichi here that the best thing for her would be to go to nerys so nerys has agreed and will be keeping ichi for the rest of her days 
thank you all for your support x:notworthy:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

bless ya hun, that must be so difficult for you x


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> after much consideration i have decided that as my health wont last another battle with the council and i would never be able to breed ichi here that the best thing for her would be to go to nerys so nerys has agreed and will be keeping ichi for the rest of her days
> thank you all for your support x:notworthy:



That must have been so difficult, but well done you for taking care of her needs first and foremost. *Big hugs to you though* :grouphug:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

OMG I feel truly gutted for you. Is that really your only option?? There must be somewhere you could live where you can have her.

I know you have loved Ichi but it is so sad because you should never have been sold her in the first place because you were not allowed to keep her. 

At least you can now spread the word and stop others from taking on animals only to be forced to give them up. There are lots of people who think they will get away with it and your story could help them realise they may not. 

I hope they will at least be lenient on your cat so you get to keep one of your pets.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Just a thought here. IIRC you were featured in one of the national newspapers and the local ones?
As a last ditch attempt, why not contact them again and tell them of your Xmas pressie off the council and ask them to beg through the papers whether there is a landlord out there who has somewhere for you to rent which would allow you to keep her?
You never know. I once found a cottage to rent many years ago by contacting local media. My problem was that I had 3 dogs, 2 cats, numerous parrots and 2 goats and no landlord I could find and no lettings agency would touch me because of this. I actually spent 6 months living in a field in an old caravan with no toilet, no water and no mains drainage as I simply refused to give the animals up. Luckily, the papers came to my help and a landlord was found. Only one person offered but it only needed one after all.
What have you got to lose?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Just a thought here. IIRC you were featured in one of the national newspapers and the local ones?
> As a last ditch attempt, why not contact them again and tell them of your Xmas pressie off the council and ask them to beg through the papers whether there is a landlord out there who has somewhere for you to rent which would allow you to keep her?
> You never know. I once found a cottage to rent many years ago by contacting local media. My problem was that I had 3 dogs, 2 cats, numerous parrots and 2 goats and no landlord I could find and no lettings agency would touch me because of this. I actually spent 6 months living in a field in an old caravan with no toilet, no water and no mains drainage as I simply refused to give the animals up. Luckily, the papers came to my help and a landlord was found. Only one person offered but it only needed one after all.
> What have you got to lose?


Damn good idea. There might be a landlord out there who is an animal lover and would love to have a skunk tenant!

Also you must remember that if it is the same as at my agency, my lettings dept tend to put no pets/children/smokers on virtually ALL the properties but that is not strictly true. Some of those landlords would consider pets, especially just one or two. What they should say is they PREFER no pets.

They tend to put that on adverts to give them the option to back out and refuse you if you have lots of kids or pets etc. They often accept people with just a housecat or a goldfish for example.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Just a thought here. IIRC you were featured in one of the national newspapers and the local ones?
> As a last ditch attempt, why not contact them again and tell them of your Xmas pressie off the council and ask them to beg through the papers whether there is a landlord out there who has somewhere for you to rent which would allow you to keep her?
> You never know. I once found a cottage to rent many years ago by contacting local media. My problem was that I had 3 dogs, 2 cats, numerous parrots and 2 goats and no landlord I could find and no lettings agency would touch me because of this. I actually spent 6 months living in a field in an old caravan with no toilet, no water and no mains drainage as I simply refused to give the animals up. Luckily, the papers came to my help and a landlord was found. Only one person offered but it only needed one after all.
> What have you got to lose?


It's a rare occasion I say this, but I agree with Fenwoman. Look for somewhere else for you, Ichi and the cat, use every string, connection and trick you can. 
Is there nobody more local that will foster Ichi for you until you have found new digs for you and the crew?


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

I would give Fenwomans idea a try, It could work! Unless you feel you cant manage the move etc. 
And if you could find someone more local to foster Ichi that could save you having to give her up, although im sure Nerys would temporarily hold her for you. 
If all else fails i live fairly close and would be more than willing to help in any way i can.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

The sad thing is there are loads of properties round here that are for rent and most landlords dont mind animals here 

i mean look at me with loads of dogs an skunks and other animals 



could you not consider moving to another area too where the council rules aint as harsh or get a private landlord that will accept your cat an ichi ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I agree with Fenny too The media can get great public help


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

At this time of year, play on the nasty scrooge council factor and poor innocent Ichi and his mum with no place to sleep (stable?).
Especially if there is nothing newsworthy about. They'll grab the chance to do a story with an 'ahhhhh factor'.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah thats so very true 


they love stories that make people go oooooooooo and ahhhhhhhh:2thumb:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> The sad thing is there are loads of properties round here that are for rent and most landlords dont mind animals here
> 
> i mean look at me with loads of dogs an skunks and other animals
> 
> ...


i would move somewhere else but with being laid off my job 2 weeks ago i just cant afford to move anywhere and being in the papers there was a couple who says ichi is a wild animal and should stay that way and i got really ill last time i had to fight them so i cant risk getting that bad again


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> i would move somewhere else but with being laid off my job 2 weeks ago i just cant afford to move anywhere and being in the papers there was a couple who says ichi is a wild animal and should stay that way and i got really ill last time i had to fight them so i cant risk getting that bad again


 
okies hunni 

your doing the right thing for ichi and yourself 

was just a suggestion just to try help you keep her 

Im so sorry your going through this all over again hun 

huge hugs to you ((((((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> I would give Fenwomans idea a try, It could work! Unless you feel you cant manage the move etc.
> And if you could find someone more local to foster Ichi that could save you having to give her up, although im sure Nerys would temporarily hold her for you.
> If all else fails i live fairly close and would be more than willing to help in any way i can.


i am unable to move because of my financial situation and there are plenty of people here who would foster ichi but this would be unfair on her to be moved and moved again and have to go and live with more strangers ichi already knows nerys and she has the experience to care for her properly and as i dont want her to be moved from home to home i have decided that this is the best option and the only one i feel comftorble with because i know she will be happy safe and well looked after


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ichis-mom said:


> i am unable to move because of my financial situation and there are plenty of people here who would foster ichi but this would be unfair on her to be moved and moved again and have to go and live with more strangers ichi already knows nerys and she has the experience to care for her properly and as i dont want her to be moved from home to home i have decided that this is the best option and the only one i feel comftorble with because i know she will be happy safe and well looked after


 
Hun she definately will be looked after by nerys 

I have been to nery's and met all her skunkies and they are happy and healthy and fantastic 

she takes pride in all of her animals does nerys and i know ichi will be happy with loads of buddies to run riot with : victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

this all sucks! we have a few places here in the states that have local ordinances about keeping critters but fortunately they are few and far between. nearly always it's up to the landlord whether you can keep critters, wild or otherwise. many landlords don't allow pets simply because they don't want their properties to be messed up. local government rarely cares. usually local laws are ignored... even though a law might be on the books in a town, no one ever enforces it unless there is some huge dispute. typically if you can have a dog or cat you can keep about anything else. i hate laws that tell you what you can or can't have or do. as long as something is well cared for, it's no ones business. stupid laws.

i'm bored so i butted in on this thread to give my two cents worth. i've read somewhere that the british are about the best animal lovers in the world. sometimes this isn't so good. people get so concerned about animals that they don't think anyone should even have something or have so many strings attached to keeping an animal that it's a pain in the butt. i'm glad that i live in the sticks where we don't even have cops about or any local government to speak of... you can do almost anything where i live... short of shooting your neighbors... haha!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> this all sucks! we have a few places here in the states that have local ordinances about keeping critters but fortunately they are few and far between. nearly always it's up to the landlord whether you can keep critters, wild or otherwise. many landlords don't allow pets simply because they don't want their properties to be messed up. local government rarely cares. usually local laws are ignored... even though a law might be on the books in a town, no one ever enforces it unless there is some huge dispute. typically if you can have a dog or cat you can keep about anything else. i hate laws that tell you what you can or can't have or do. as long as something is well cared for, it's no ones business. stupid laws.
> 
> i'm bored so i butted in on this thread to give my two cents worth. i've read somewhere that the british are about the best animal lovers in the world. sometimes this isn't so good. people get so concerned about animals that they don't think anyone should even have something or have so many strings attached to keeping an animal that it's a pain in the butt. i'm glad that i live in the sticks where we don't even have cops about or any local government to speak of... you can do almost anything where i live... short of shooting your neighbors... haha!!


 
Thats so it 

round here because people dont see skunks running in their yards or rummaging in the rubbish they dont see it as normal 

i tend to keep my skunks indoors unless they are going to the vets for anything 

i know that there are people that are interested in them in a positive way but then..............there are them that dont agree 

so to save arguments i dont tend to advertise the fact i have them here other than to people that know about them or need to know


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i dont tend to advertise the fact i have them here other than to people that know about them or need to know


apart from taking one to the post office and having some old dear tell you you smell remember? :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yes, it's always good to keep things on the lo-lo. once people know your business, the cats' out of the bag. i never liked to draw attention to things. i could care less about what my neighbors keep or do. it's none of my business. i like people to treat me the same. stay out of my business... i don't mess up your game so don 't mess up mine, i say.: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> apart from taking one to the post office and having some old dear tell you you smell remember? :lol2:


 
yeps thats why i stopped takin them out with me :lol2:

i dont feel its fair on them to get negative responses poor lil loves aint their fault :lol2:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Well ive been through something similar recently and sometimes you can only do whats best for you and your pets, even if it does break your heart. 
At least shes going to someone who you know will look after her well and you can keep up to date with everything.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

HABU said:


> yes, it's always good to keep things on the lo-lo. once people know your business, the cats' out of the bag. i never liked to draw attention to things. i could care less about what my neighbors keep or do. it's none of my business. i like people to treat me the same. stay out of my business... i don't mess up your game so don 't mess up mine, i say.: victory:


i couldnt agree with you more HABU 


as i replyed to pouchie the 1st time i got a negative comment thats where i decided for the sake of my animals i needed to keep them low key an need to know basis


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

HABU said:


> yes, it's always good to keep things on the lo-lo. once people know your business, the cats' out of the bag. i never liked to draw attention to things. i could care less about what my neighbors keep or do. it's none of my business. i like people to treat me the same. stay out of my business... i don't mess up your game so don 't mess up mine, i say.: victory:


i agree to but when i went to get ichi and first had her i never even thought any of this would be a problem i just saw her as another furry nothing too special then once people started seeing her it all hit the fan


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

MrsP said:


> Just seen this, I really hope things work out for you. If not, I've got a caravan with a very comfy double bed in, and you and Ichi and everybody else can come and live with us in sunny Lincolnshire.
> 
> Get a rottweiler, I bet that would fine.
> 
> ...


this sounds so tempting but will take a lil time to think about but i would be willing to take this offer very seriously :hmm:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds a great offer! Hope you and Ichi manage to get a good Crimbo in the midst of all this x


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

shes had an ace christmas and i now have my fight back for her when a stranger sent her a christmas prezzie with a lil note saying save our skunk :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> shes had an ace christmas and i now have my fight back for her when a stranger sent her a christmas prezzie with a lil note saying save our skunk :flrt:


Awwww how kind of them, bet it made your day..I've gone all teary!!!:flrt:


----------

